# Stressed Gourami



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

i have a dwarf flame gourami, he is stressed, i can tell! i think he's stressed because one of my swardtales was just following him around the tank and nudging his side and niping his anal fin. of course, that is what male swardtales tend to do asthey mature. so i was wondering, what is the best way to relieve his stress without using another tank? i don't have another tank!!! 
-NoaDon12-


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you have a temporary container you could put the swordtail in? You could try taking out the swordtail, rearranging the decor in the tank, waiting a while then adding the swordtail back.


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

no i don't, but they are leaving eachother alone now. i don't know why they just stopped, but after i did a water change, and fed them frozen shrimp, they went back to normal. now i think theres a problem with feeding the fish shrimp, because i went away for the weekend, i fed the fish shrimp before i left, i also left my mom in charge, bad idea, i come back today, only to find one of my bloodfin tetras with his mouth peeled back over his lips! he swims fine, i tried feeding them, but he went up to the flakes and tried to eat. epic fail. he can't eat either. i know the condition hes in will kill him, but i want to know what is causing this mouth problem. and this is the second tim it's happened! and i can't just go back to the pet store to get another, because my mom is sick and tired of driving back and fourth to the store twice a week!!! can someone tell me all ways to avoid injuries to the fish? thnx!!!
-NoaDon12- :/


----------



## NoaDon12 (Jan 6, 2010)

and p.s. my sister has a mini goldfish bowl that i could use to temporarily house my swadtale in. however, there is no heating or filtration................... still, i probrobly shouldn't risk his life.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If the behavior has gone back to normal there's really no reason to move the fish. Is there any way you could post a picture of the tetra?


----------

